# How long did your live scan fingerprints take?



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys curious to know when you had to submit Live Scan prints to the DOJ to get state/county EMT-B license how long did it take to clear?

In orange county, ca EMS wants your live scan to clear before you can submit the app. once your name is cleared and on the list you're good to go.  problem is my classmates have all gotten there live scans done at various locations.  all have cleared within 2-3days.  however when i got mine done a week has gone by and no results.  i called yesterday and seems like my prints got misplaced electronically and had to be resubmitted to the DOJ. hope this doesn't happen a second time. another headache i don't need. this is the last thing i need so i may start looking for a job. ugh.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 3, 2009)

For my county cert, I did my live scan, then submitted my app same day (monday, I think).  They called me on wednesday or thursday to come pick up my card, would have mailed it, but knew I was reaching the end of the hiring cycle for that year, and were helping me out to get me through everything faster.


----------



## guardian528 (Sep 3, 2009)

got my livescan one day, went the next day to submit my app for county. he was like, "oh dang, you just got it yesterday? you probably won't be cleared yet." but it was, and i was able to get it. so one day


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 3, 2009)

I didn't have to wait for the scan to clear to submit the app, just wait for it to clear to get the card.  No biggie.

(I REALLY should be asleep, I work tonight, but, I can't sleeep!)


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

LiveScan clearance can be done almost instantly, if all you're looking for is California issues. It's just a matter of putting your name into the system... or reviewing your file that the system pulls up. The slow-down is there's lots of names and someone has to review the files. If you're also getting an NCIC (FBI) check, it can take a bit longer. The quickest I've had returns on my fingerprints have been about 2 days. The longest, which required a more substantial check, took about 3 months.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 3, 2009)

*If your record is clean, LIVESCAN is very quick.*

OP, hope you're doing OK in the fire situation.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

my record is clean. i dunno why it's taking so long. do they run your social #? i've had problems in the past ppl screw up my last name and social saying it doesn't match.

last name is ANG LEE like the director. ppl always think its LEE and ANG is my middle name. could that slow it down?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> my record is clean. i dunno why it's taking so long. do they run your social #? i've had problems in the past ppl screw up my last name and social saying it doesn't match.
> 
> last name is ANG LEE like the director. ppl always think its LEE and ANG is my middle name. could that slow it down?


It could be that they "see" several similar names in the system and they need to be certain which one you are. That can slow things down a bit.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> It could be that they "see" several similar names in the system and they need to be certain which one you are. That can slow things down a bit.



oh man i just called OCEMS my live scan cleared. after 2 days like everyone else... guess my first submission did get lost because that took a whole week and no results. 

thanks everyone. what a relief i can get my license now.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> oh man i just called OCEMS my live scan cleared. after 2 days like everyone else... guess my first submission did get lost because that took a whole week and no results.
> 
> thanks everyone. what a relief i can get my license now.


If you got an ATI number the first time around, it should have been able to have been tracked easily... but what can I say... It's a Government Run System...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> If you got an ATI number the first time around, it should have been able to have been tracked easily... but what can I say... It's a Government Run System...



yes i got an ATI number the first time and a new ATI number after the resubmission. i was also given a number to call an automated system to see the status of my prints from the DOJ. the first ATI number had no record of passing through the DOJ after a week. so i called my Live scan location and they resubmitted my prints, gave me a new ATI number, and i believe the second submission is what cleared today.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, that's the Government system for ya...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, that's the Government system for ya...



hahaha tell me about it.
thanks.


----------



## jtellez35 (Jun 18, 2014)

*What to do???*

It's been 2 months and I still haven't gotten my County and state cards idk What to do I tried tracking my ATI number on my livescan but no answer.....!?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 18, 2014)

Going to have to call the your county office and see if they actually mailed your card.


----------



## jtellez35 (Jun 19, 2014)

I tired that but they told me they can't process anything  till they get my livescan back


----------

